# Broken-latch J1772 workaround



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I have seen two cases where a J1772 plug had the locking latch broken. But the level also operates the 'presence' switch, usually OFF, so the EVSE won't work. But I have a workaround:









The presence signal turns off power so it won't arc the pins. Once turned OFF, the car and charger won't work. But press ahead of the pivot pin and presence is turned ON ... everything works.

I only share with local Tesla owners to avoid being ICED by other EVs. In effect, the parking spot becomes a Tesla only spot.

Bob Wilson


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

I went to a downtown parking deck public ChargePoint Charger this morning after church. It had the exact same broken locking latch as you show in your video. I don’t know if I would have figured out how to make it work if I had not watched your video.

Thanks Bob.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Do you only need to push down on it momentarily, or do you need to figure out how to keep it held down in order to keep charging?


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

garsh said:


> Do you only need to push down on it momentarily, or do you need to figure out how to keep it held down in order to keep charging?


I just had to press it one time and the T on the Charge Port turned green indicating charging.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

So someone spilled some JB Weld epoxie inside the plug and mushed it with a spring:








There is a risk of power-on, arcing if withdrawn and not holding down the broken latch lever. A risk to the plug and socket … not the human.

Bob Wilson


----------

